# Cold Air Intake



## Georgez (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyone have experience with either the Injen or AEM COA for their 350Z... Need the upgrade and can't decide on which one to use. Manufacturer specs are within 3 HP of improvement.. given the variables of dyno sessions I consider them a draw in the HP factor, but what about quality of fabrication, durability, wow factor? TIA G


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Georgez said:


> Anyone have experience with either the Injen or AEM COA for their 350Z... Need the upgrade and can't decide on which one to use. Manufacturer specs are within 3 HP of improvement.. given the variables of dyno sessions I consider them a draw in the HP factor, but what about quality of fabrication, durability, wow factor? TIA G


As far as quality in manufacturing AEM is very good. I have yet to see a poor quality AEM intake on just about any model they produce parts for. I dont have expierence with the AEM on the 350Z but have used the JWT Pop Charger on a G35 Coupe for our shop vehicle. The car really benifited from the intake and I can only see it getting better when using a CAI.

Just my $.02


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Typically Z33s dyno about 2hp less with the CAIs they don't help the car at all. The JWT is just about average if anything gains are minimal. I would just get the JWT and be happy. The thing is the stock intake is extremely efficient as far as stock goes so gains won't be much. As far as CAIs go you will lose some power.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Typically Z33s dyno about 2hp less with the CAIs they don't help the car at all. The JWT is just about average if anything gains are minimal. I would just get the JWT and be happy. The thing is the stock intake is extremely efficient as far as stock goes so gains won't be much. As far as CAIs go you will lose some power.


The JWT intake makes 6WHP as shown in comparison dyno runs.

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_part_detail.asp?PartID=350

Lew


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I like the potential HP gains, but the sound increase makes it unattractive for me.


----------



## Georgez (Oct 23, 2004)

*CAI vs. POP*

Interesting dyno sheet for the JWT POP. But why does the CAI loose HP? Where's the data to support that statement? Could it be because the POP "lives" in a high pressure box that increases with speed (more air is forced into the box)? The CAI lives in front of the engine compartment were it draws cooler air, not in a higher pressure environment, but with too many nooks and crannies for air to escape. Or is it a function of the intake tube length not being tuned properly.. Anyone have seat of the pants results testing one (POP) vs. the other (CAI)?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I just have a little question...What is a pop charger? I did a search, even online I can't find an exact definition. Is it a substitute for a CAI?

sorry for the stupid question....


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I like the potential HP gains, but the sound increase makes it unattractive for me.


Such a girl..... There is little sound increase with the JWT as compared to a normal intake on other vehicles. Just the normal "pssssss" sound of the intake. I really like the way it sounds, and its NOT too loud.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I just have a little question...What is a pop charger? I did a search, even online I can't find an exact definition. Is it a substitute for a CAI?


It is a low restriction air filter and an air filter adaptor which is specially shaped to produce laminar air flow in a CAI. It is this laminar flow and the size and length of the CAI tubing which creates a resonance in the intake which increases effective flow rate (and horsepower) over a non-tuned intake. 

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I just have a little question...What is a pop charger? I did a search, even online I can't find an exact definition. Is it a substitute for a CAI?
> 
> sorry for the stupid question....


Pop charger is a JWT product name.. One of the best WAI you can buy. No adaptors needs... search NPM next time 


> _Your search for pop and charger returned 28 matches:_


Altima Install:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august03/jwt_pop/

Project Altima 3.5 http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/project_altima_july02.php

Project 350Z: 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/350pop/


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Georgez said:


> Interesting dyno sheet for the JWT POP. But why does the CAI loose HP? Where's the data to support that statement? Could it be because the POP "lives" in a high pressure box that increases with speed (more air is forced into the box)? The CAI lives in front of the engine compartment were it draws cooler air, not in a higher pressure environment, but with too many nooks and crannies for air to escape. Or is it a function of the intake tube length not being tuned properly.. Anyone have seat of the pants results testing one (POP) vs. the other (CAI)?


The CAI DOES NOT lose hp. To the contrary the AEM CAI and the Nismo CAI gain power over a wide band, usualy a peak of 5-6 whp centered over the stock power band. This is repeatably proven on the dyno. Loosing power is a ill conceved opinion, not fact. Dyno results are facts. The JWT intake gives a proven and repatable 5-6 whp over 5500 rpm.

I am involved with the development of some of these parts and have tested and benchmarked a few of them on several different dyno's myself, from dynojets, to mustangs to dynopacks. All of the good intakes like JWT, AEM and Nismo all produce gains on these three dynos.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

myoung said:


> Pop charger is a JWT product name.. One of the best WAI you can buy. No adaptors needs... search NPM next time  Altima Install:
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august03/jwt_pop/
> 
> Project Altima 3.5 http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/project_altima_july02.php
> ...


Thanks for the answers...I actually read all those links and did a search...i'm not a complete noob...I usually hang around the audio section and B15. None of those links, even NPM didn't answer what I was asking. 

So a pop-charger is a complete intake and replaces the stock intake? 
or is it just a special attachment/ filter to a aftermarket CAI?

Reason I'm asking is my Boyfriend just got a 03 track model Z and I'm already scheming how to mod it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Thanks for the answers...I actually read all those links and did a search...i'm not a complete noob...I usually hang around the audio section and B15. None of those links, even NPM didn't answer what I was asking.
> 
> So a pop-charger is a complete intake and replaces the stock intake?
> or is it just a special attachment/ filter to a aftermarket CAI?
> ...


It just replaces the stock air box and filter...see the pictures in the Altima install article  ...same engine as the Z.

It's all you need.. great results from it in every dyno we've ever ran it on.
It will make a nice Christmas Present for your boyfriend :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Typically Z33s dyno about 2hp less with the CAIs they don't help the car at all. The JWT is just about average if anything gains are minimal. I would just get the JWT and be happy. The thing is the stock intake is extremely efficient as far as stock goes so gains won't be much. As far as CAIs go you will lose some power.


huh? Just wonder where people get this stuff...? Please do a little research before helping others.


CAI:
Not only do they make power on the dyno.. It probably makes more power under road conditions, because it's harder to simulate 30-40-50+ mph cooler air conditions on the dyno.

JWT POP Charger:
Project 350Z
6.5 extra whp: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/350pop/

Project Altima 3.5

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/project_altima_july02.php

_The POP charger can be installed in about 20 minutes with a 10-mm ratchet and is an easy process even for the novice enthusiast. JWT’s design is one of extreme quality and it showed on the dyno. The peak hp gain was 8 hp (208.8 ) and 3 lb-ft of torque (230.3). These gains stayed fairly consistent past 4,000 RPMs with max hp gain of 10 at 6000 RPMs and max torque gain of 10 at 5500 RPMs. *The JWT POP charger is a no brainier option for those interested in lightly modifying their car*._

Not to mention it's CARB Approved!!!!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Preach on, Brother Young! :thumbup:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Myoung, what kind of headers are you guys looking to put on project Z? I will be interested to see what you choose. I would like to see what ya'll consider the best bang for the buck.


----------



## F40 (Nov 21, 2004)

Georgez said:


> Anyone have experience with either the Injen or AEM COA for their 350Z... Need the upgrade and can't decide on which one to use. Manufacturer specs are within 3 HP of improvement.. given the variables of dyno sessions I consider them a draw in the HP factor, but what about quality of fabrication, durability, wow factor? TIA G


I put in a K&N- i cant tell if there is a true HP increase, but it does sound lower key than the standard filter (side by side test with a friend's Z)
The K&N flows really easily, so if there is anything to the reduced drag, then there might be a couple HP to gain. The standard intake already pulls cold air from behind the front fascia, so I don't think that an add on intake does much other than looking cool versus the standard intake with the free flowing filter.


----------



## NotMyZ (Dec 1, 2004)

Georgez said:


> Anyone have experience with either the Injen or AEM COA for their 350Z... Need the upgrade and can't decide on which one to use. Manufacturer specs are within 3 HP of improvement.. given the variables of dyno sessions I consider them a draw in the HP factor, but what about quality of fabrication, durability, wow factor? TIA G


i installed an AEM CAI on a 2004 350Z and did notice a bit of gain, nothing drastic or anything, but there is a little something extra there. the sound is great in my opinion and a good investment as well. ive never gotten it dyno'd but i would say it was about a 5-6 hp gain. keep in mind i'm no real mechanic or anything, im just the driver. 
yaterz


----------



## Georgez (Oct 23, 2004)

So the bottom line is a CAI or the JWT POP Charger will increase the performance of my car.... now back to my original post. Is the Injen superior to the AEM or the AEM superior to the Injen? TIA


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Thanks for the answers...I actually read all those links and did a search...i'm not a complete noob...I usually hang around the audio section and B15. None of those links, even NPM didn't answer what I was asking.
> 
> So a pop-charger is a complete intake and replaces the stock intake?
> or is it just a special attachment/ filter to a aftermarket CAI?
> ...


Plain and simple. A popcharger draws in the air from under the hood. And a CAI draws air in from outside of the engine compartment (under the car, in front of the radiader, or inside the fender)
In therory the CAI brings air into the engine a a much colder temp. Most engines avearge 200-300 degrees under the hood, compared to the outside temp (even in the dead of summer) might be 90-100. The engine likes the cold air.
Example in my car (with a SC) CAI, make the air more dense and increases might boost 1-1.5 lbs just by doing the CAI.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

CAIs main advantage with regards to air temp are at low speed and after having sat still for a while. I had a temp sensor next to my intake in my engine bay and on a ~90 degree day sitting in traffic, it got up to around 140. But once you're moving, around 45+, the engine bay temp is only maybe 5 degrees higher than ambient. Of course, this is dependent on location in the engine bay also. My filter and sensor were behind the left headlight. Other places, such as right behind the radiator would obviously be warmer.

But there's also the tuning effect of tube intakes which may help power production if they're tuned correctly.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> CAIs main advantage with regards to air temp are at low speed and after having sat still for a while. I had a temp sensor next to my intake in my engine bay and on a ~90 degree day sitting in traffic, it got up to around 140. But once you're moving, around 45+, the engine bay temp is only maybe 5 degrees higher than ambient. Of course, this is dependent on location in the engine bay also. My filter and sensor were behind the left headlight. Other places, such as right behind the radiator would obviously be warmer.
> 
> But there's also the tuning effect of tube intakes which may help power production if they're tuned correctly.


I used an OBD2 monitor attached to my laptop to monitor several sensors during an acceleration run. I stopped along an expressway and waited for any cars to clear. I then accelerated to about 95mph. I had a WAI setup so was pulling in air from the engine compartment. The intake was in the area ordinarily occupied by the battery (I moved the battery to the trunk).

One of the sensors was the Intake Air Temperature (IAT) sensor (inside the intake just after the filter). You can see the data here in the bottom graph. The IAT trace is the blue one in the top section. 

At the start the IAT indicated 108* while waiting for traffic to clear. It jumped immediately to 125* when I accelerated and stayed there until I let off. It then slowly returned to about 102* at a steady 70mph. Ambient was 88*F. 

Under full power, the radiator is dissipating a lot of heat and the under-hood temperature rises. At a steady 70mph the under-hood temperature was 14* above ambient in the area of the intake. 

Lew


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Good info Dr. Lew! It'd be interesting to take readings in different locations around the engine bay. Maybe we'd be able to figure out how the air flows trhough the bay.


----------

